# Отзывы > Казино >  Chi phí phẫu thuật ngực đặt túi nước biển

## khachhangtuvan

Lúc đầu em cũng định đi thực hiện *phẫu thuật ngực đặt túi nước biển* á. Mà bà chị của em bả bảo em lạc hậu bây giờ nâng ngực túi gel chứ ai dùng túi nước biển nữa. Tại vì túi nước biển hiệu quả của nó không được lâu. Nếu vậy thì bên bệnh viện mình có những loại túi gel nào vậy? Và hiệu quả của nâng ngực của túi gel là được bao lâu dạ bệnh viện? Lần này em nhất định phải tìm hiểu kỹ để có được kết quả nâng ngực tốt nhất. Tới đó là bà chị của em sẽ không thể nói em lạc hậu được nữa. (Yến Nguyễn – Quận 5)

Xem ngay thông tin tham khảo: *phẫu thuật ngực đàn ông*

----------

